# Sweatshop Free/ Fair Trade sourced t-shirt brands through P.O.D. sites?



## promotethecause (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm thinking of starting up online businesses with the P.O.D. sites but it's very important to me to offer my designs on ethically sourced garments. I see each P.O.D. site like Zazzle, Teespring, Redbubble, etc. offers various brands of shirts but I'd like to know if it can be found anywhere online a specific list of sweatshop-free companies so I don't have to research every single one of the companies being offered ? I've already started doing that but not coming up with much information. Or please let me know of specific t-shirt companies known to be sweatshop-free ? Also free trade sourced fabrics as well combined with sweatshop free companies would be ideal. Thank you so much.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just use a made in the USA shirt. American Apparel, Canvas, and others. The POD's will prominently indicate which of their offerings are made here.


----------

